# ViP211 wireless connection via a HomePlug AV device



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

Can I connect my ViP211 to my wireless router using HomePlug AV technology? If so what does that buy me and how do I proceed?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

- if there is Homeplug built into the ViP211 - yes, however, you would need a Homeplug / ethernet connecter to go into your router,

What it buys you - you would not need to keep the phone cord plugged in for "call home" and PPV purchases


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd like to help you with your question, EdN, as it caught my attention. The only advantage you'll gain by connecting an ethernet cable to your receiver is that it will enable you to order Pay Per View. You could connect a hard drive to the receiver and it would be a $40 payment to activate the USB port on the receiver. This will turn the receiver into a DVR.

Hope that helps!


----------

